

Unfixable vulnerability in yubikey neo openpgp applet - Nusyne
http://forum.yubico.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1846

======
jevinskie
I am quite upset about this. Yubikey totally downplays the scale of the
vulnerability. They say "your PIN will be stolen anyways" but I'm worried
about losing my key and people using my key (bypassing the PIN). They say
"revoke your key" but that doesn't stop someone from using my key before I
realize it was stolen.

